# Maddalena Corvaglia - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Paperissima Sprint 2016



## tvsee (20 Juni 2016)

Maddalena Corvaglia - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Paperissima Sprint 13-14-15-16-17-18-19 - 06.16 

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Maddalena Corvaglia - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Paperissima Sprint 13-14-15-16-17-18-19 - 06.16 TvSee
File Size: 146 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## hasan1905 (20 Juni 2016)

einfach nur wow


----------



## tvsee (26 Juni 2016)

Maddalena Corvaglia - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Paperissima Sprint 20-21-22-23-25-26 - 06.16

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Maddalena Corvaglia - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Paperissima Sprint 20-21-22-23-25-26 - 06.16 TvSee
File Size: 59.1 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (3 Juli 2016)

Maddalena Corvaglia - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Paperissima Sprint 27-29-30 - 06.16 - 02-03 - 07.16 

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Maddalena Corvaglia - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Paperissima Sprint 27-29-30 - 06.16 - 02-03 - 07.16 TvSee.rar
File Size: 69,5 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (10 Juli 2016)

Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint 05-06-07-08-10 - 07.16 

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint 05-06-07-08-10 - 07.16 TvSee
File Size: 23,4 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (17 Juli 2016)

Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint 13-14-16 - 07.16 

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint 13-14-16 - 07.16 TvSee
File Size: 30,1 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (24 Juli 2016)

Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint 18-19-20-23-24 - 07.16

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint 18-19-20-23-24 - 07.16 TvSee
File Size: 74,9 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (1 Aug. 2016)

Maddalena Corvaglia - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Paperissima Sprint 25-26-27-28-29-31 - 07.16

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​

File Name: Paperissima Sprint 25-26-27-28-29-31 - 07.16 TvSee
File Size: 128 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (7 Aug. 2016)

Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint 03-04 - 08.16

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Paperissima Sprint 03-04 - 08.16 TvSee
File Size: 23 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (14 Aug. 2016)

Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint 09-11-12-14 - 08.16

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​ 
File Name: Paperissima Sprint 09-11-12-14 - 08.16 TvSee
File Size: 77,5 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (21 Aug. 2016)

Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint 15-17-18 - 08.16

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.







 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Paperissima Sprint 15-17-18 - 08.16 TvSee
File Size: 27,3 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (28 Aug. 2016)

Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint 23-24-26 - 08.16

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Paperissima Sprint 23-24-26 - 08.16 TvSee
File Size: 12,8 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (4 Sep. 2016)

Maddalena Corvaglia - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Paperissima Sprint 29-30-31 - 08.16

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Paperissima Sprint 29-30-31 - 08.16 TvSee
File Size: 15,7 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (11 Sep. 2016)

Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint 05-06-07-08- - 09.16

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Paperissima Sprint 05-06-07-08- - 09.16 TvSee
File Size: 54,6 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (18 Sep. 2016)

Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint 13-14-15-16-17 - 09.16

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Paperissima Sprint 13-14-15-16-17 - 09.16 TvSee
File Size: 47,5 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (26 Sep. 2016)

Maddalena Corvaglia - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Paperissima Sprint 19-20-22-23-24-25 - 09.16

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Paperissima Sprint 19-20-22-23-24-25 - 09.16 TvSee
File Size: 50,9 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (18 Juni 2017)

Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint 12-13-14-15-16-18 - 06.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Paperissima Sprint 12-13-14-15-16-18 - 06.17 TvSee
File Size: 13.6-6.67-6.53-9.78-4.95-1.97 Mb [43,5 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:35-0:16-0:14-0:23-0:12-0:04 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (25 Juni 2017)

Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint 19-20-21-22-23-24 - 06.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Paperissima Sprint 19-20-21-22-23-24 - 06.17 TvSee
File Size: 11.7-7.09-11.9-7.16-13.7 Mb [62,6 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:28-0:16-0:30-0:16-0:27-0:28 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (2 Juli 2017)

Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint Paperissima Sprint Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint Paperissima Sprint 26-28-29-30 - 06.17 - 02.07.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Paperissima Sprint 26-28-29-30 - 06.17 - 02.07.17 TvSee
File Size: 18.9-23.1-1.22-13-8.35 Mb [64,7 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:47-0:57-0:02-0:32-0:19 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (9 Juli 2017)

Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint Paperissima Sprint 05-06-07-08-09 - 07.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Paperissima Sprint 05-06-07-08-09 - 07.17 TvSee
File Size: 11.4-3.10-5.50-2.50-4.82 Mb [27,4 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:26-0:06-0:12-0:06-0:11 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (16 Juli 2017)

Maddalena Corvaglia - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Paperissima Sprint Paperissima Sprint 10-11-12-13-15 - 07.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Paperissima Sprint 10-11-12-13-15 - 07.17 TvSee
File Size: 13.6-11.3-12.9-1.22-7.14- Mb [46,2 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:29-0:27-0:29-0:02-0:18- Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (23 Juli 2017)

Maddalena Corvaglia - Ludovica Frasca - Irene Cioni @ Paperissima Sprint Paperissima Sprint 17-18-21 - 07.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Paperissima Sprint 17-18-21 - 07.17 TvSee
File Size: 1.62-16.3-17.5- Mb [35,5 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:03-0:36-0:43- Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 Juli 2017)

Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint Paperissima Sprint 24-27-28-30 - 07.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Paperissima Sprint 24-27-28-30 - 07.17 TvSee
File Size: 5.57-11.2-4.52-5.53 Mb [26,8 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:12-0:26-0:10-0:13 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 Aug. 2017)

Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint 08-11-13-15-19 - 08.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Paperissima Sprint 08-11-13-15-19 - 08.17 TvSee.rar
File Size: 5.25-7.27-7.07-9.29-2.73 Mb [31,6 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:12-0:17-0:16-0:21-0:05 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 Juni 2018)

Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint - Estate 11-13-19-24-26-28-29 - 06.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Paperissima Sprint - Estate 11-13-19-24-26-28-29 - 06.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 22.6-2.45-3.52-2.35-13.2-2.70-11.6 Mb [ 58,5 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:53-0:05-0:08-0:04-0:32-0:04-0:29 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 Juli 2018)

Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint - Estate 09-12-14-19-27 - 07.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Paperissima Sprint - Estate 09-12-14-19-27 - 07.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 5.97-3.97-5.30-9.51-8.17 Mb [32,9 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:12-0:09-0:12-0:21-0:20 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 Aug. 2018)

Maddalena Corvaglia @ Paperissima Sprint - Estate 05-13-25 - 08.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Paperissima Sprint - Estate 05-13-25 - 08.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 11.4-1.68-3.28 Mb [ 16,3 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:25-0:03-0:07 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (30 Juni 2019)

Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Paperissima Sprint 10-11-13-14-15-17-18-19-21-22-30 - 06.19








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [01]@PaperissimaSprintGiugno2019TvSee
File Size: 86.4 Mb 
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 3:43 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## Punisher (2 Juli 2019)

danke fürs teilen


----------



## tvsee (31 Juli 2019)

Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Paperissima Sprint 01-03-04-07-09-12-16-20-25-27-31 - 07.19








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [02]@PaperissimaSprintLuglio2019TvSee
File Size: 87.5 Mb 
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 3:45 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (22 Sep. 2019)

Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Paperissima Sprint 09-10 - 08.19 - 09-20-22 - 09-19








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [01]@PaperissimaSprint09-10_08.19_09-20-22_09-19TvSee
File Size: 38.8 Mb 
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 1:41 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------

